# They dropped the fitness test?



## russianfrontphotos (22 Jun 2007)

I was told 2 weeks ago by my local reserve recuitment person that as of 3 months ago the CF dropped the fitness test? Is that your understanding?? 
Anyways I am training like I'd have to take the test. I can pass the 2.4 km time barrier (11min45 sec on my 3rd try) and now I'm working on my weak arms so that I can do the required amount of pushups easily. I plan to train hard all summer so that when I do BMQ in the fall I am in good shape for it. 8)


----------



## George Wallace (22 Jun 2007)

For further information on the above speculation, please refer to topics that already dwell on that subject.


----------

